# Blocking submissions from certain artists?



## Erethzium (Apr 18, 2010)

^Thread.

Is there a way to make submissions from certain accounts not appear on the front page?


----------



## zesty (Apr 18, 2010)

I believe if you put an item into scraps it doesn't appear on the front page.


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 18, 2010)

zesty said:


> I believe if you put an item into scraps it doesn't appear on the front page.



No I mean...if someone ELSE posted something, not me. I'm asking if there's a way to have OTHER peoples' submissions not show up on the front page.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

How about an adblock rule like:

facdn.net/art/*thumbnail.*username*


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, that could work.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2010)

Gotta' be a pretty big whiner to have a fit over soemthing that shows on the front page for maybe.. 30 seconds.


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 18, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Gotta' be a pretty big whiner to have a fit over soemthing that shows on the front page for maybe.. 30 seconds.



Actually, no. I just prefer to not have to look at things that I do not wish to see. =)



SnowFox said:


> facdn.net/art/*thumbnail.*username*



Doesn't work.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 18, 2010)

Erethzium said:


> Actually, no. I just prefer to not have to look at things that I do not wish to see. =)



JUST

DON'T

LOOK.

It's that simple. There are TONS of things most of us wish to not see or have not seen. But that's life. We all have out preferences, and we must live with the fact that others think different. Either just turn on your mature filter, or get used to it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> JUST
> 
> DON'T
> 
> ...


Uhh...
how can you NOT LOOK at something you DON'T LIKE on the front page..
Just.. how?
Does your brain say "BEFORE THIS PAGE LOADS, LET ME TELL YOU THAT THERES SOMETHING GROSS SO... LOOK AWAY!! QUICK! BEFORE THE PAGE LOADS!"


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Erethzium said:


> Doesn't work.



Worked for me. Adblock plus on FF 3.6.3 ?


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 18, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> JUST
> 
> DON'T
> 
> ...



I have filtered the web to my percise liking for years now.  Just because others want to do the same doesn't mean that they are doing anything wrong.  It won't change your experience one iota.  

He asked a technical question, got a technical answer that frankly works and works well.   He's not asking FA to do anything, he's simply altering how he views the web.

It's nothing new.   It impacts you zero.  So why did YOU come in here and look?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2010)

...gawd damn furs bitching about everything

but at least he got a technical answer given on how it could block stuff he doesnt want to see
and also said not something like "Include this feature into FA" but just wanted to block it


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Worked for me. Adblock plus on FF 3.6.3 ?



I looked at the "About Firefox" thing, it says I've got 3.5.9

And my AdBlock Plus is 1.1.3, though I just updated it yesterday.



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> JUST
> 
> DON'T
> 
> ...



Kinda hard to not see thumbnails of images when I'm on the front page. So essentially you're saying I should never visit the front page. 

GraemeLion is right. What do you care how I look at a website?


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 18, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Uhh...
> how can you NOT LOOK at something you DON'T LIKE on the front page..
> Just.. how?
> Does your brain say "BEFORE THIS PAGE LOADS, LET ME TELL YOU THAT THERES SOMETHING GROSS SO... LOOK AWAY!! QUICK! BEFORE THE PAGE LOADS!"



Actually, yes. I'm a much more highly evolved being. This is what _really_ happens when you live under the power lines: superhuman powers!

But really. What I mean is, is that if you don't like it, don't look at it anymore than the quick glimpse of the thumbnail you had. Of course we're all going to be exposed to something we don't like seeing. That's life. You see something, avert your gaze and look at something else.

EDIT:


GraemeLion said:


> I have filtered the web to my percise liking for years now. Just because others want to do the same doesn't mean that they are doing anything wrong. It won't change your experience one iota.
> 
> He asked a technical question, got a technical answer that frankly works and works well. He's not asking FA to do anything, he's simply altering how he views the web.
> 
> It's nothing new.   It impacts you zero.  So why did YOU come in here and look?



Touche, good sir. However, I do get annoyed seeing people whine about seeing things they don't like, and usually coming here to whine to the admins to do something about _their_ problem. More so because these are usually them whining to make a major change the site to suit their own needs rather than to the in-general userbase. But seeing as the issue has been resolved, I apologize for any offense.


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 18, 2010)

Erethzium said:


> I looked at the "About Firefox" thing, it says I've got 3.5.9
> 
> And my AdBlock Plus is 1.1.3, though I just updated it yesterday.



Right click on it, select "block image", and it should open up a directory structure.  Select the one that's reads something like:

d.facdn.net/art/username/* 

That should block all of a username's art from appearing on your screen as a thumbnail.


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 18, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> But really. What I mean is, is that if you don't like it, don't look at it anymore than the quick glimpse of the thumbnail you had.



Except I don't want to see that "quick glimpse". Is that such a crime?

Also:

Website =/= Life



GraemeLion said:


> Right click on it, select "block image", and it should open up a directory structure. Select the one that's reads something like:
> 
> d.facdn.net/art/username/*
> 
> That should block all of a username's art from appearing on your screen as a thumbnail.



Worked.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Erethzium said:


> I looked at the "About Firefox" thing, it says I've got 3.5.9
> 
> And my AdBlock Plus is 1.1.3, though I just updated it yesterday.



Should be fine. How are you entering it? I just went to adblock preferences -> filters -> add filter, then just pasted it in.

EDIT: ok, nevermind.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 18, 2010)

Erethzium said:


> Except I don't want to see that "quick glimpse". Is that such a crime?
> 
> Also:
> 
> Website =/= Life



No, a website isn't your life. But it is something involved in part of your life, as you are using and viewing it. As I said earlier, this sort of issue comes up pretty often here, and some of us are pretty tired of hearing about how somebody saw something they didn't like, and want the admins to do something about it. But seeing as you've worked out your own solution, I take back my statement from earlier, as far as it being directed to you is concerned.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> No, a website isn't your life. But it is something involved in part of your life, as you are using and viewing it. As I said earlier, this sort of issue comes up pretty often here, and some of us are pretty tired of hearing about it.


the difference between this guy and the other hundreds


he isnt asking it as a function on the website fully, he asking if its possible, and he got the technical help


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 18, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the difference between this guy and the other hundreds
> 
> 
> he isnt asking it as a function on the website fully, he asking if its possible, and he got the technical help



Yeah I admit I jumped the shark back there. But the problem's fixed, so all that there's to do is live and let live. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Yeah I admit I jumped the shark back there. But the problem's fixed, so all that there's to do is live and let live. :3


I say we request maybe this topic to be stickied and the how to be moved to the first post.

at least the suggested and working quick fix might curb down those that want to not see certain artist in the future.

if the artist is a known Cub pron artist, we can block em to never see their cub pron again :V


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 18, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> this sort of issue comes up pretty often here, and some of us are pretty tired of hearing about how somebody saw something they didn't like, and want the admins to do something about it.



Except I'm not asking the admins to do anything, I didn't even mention admins. I was asking anyone if they knew a solution:



Crysix Corps said:


> he isnt asking it as a function on the website fully, he asking if its possible, and he got the technical help


^This

Now thread lock please.


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 18, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I say we request maybe this topic to be stickied and the how to be moved to the first post.
> 
> at least the suggested and working quick fix might curb down those that want to not see certain artist in the future.
> 
> if the artist is a known Cub pron artist, we can block em to never see their cub pron again :V



And see, if you'll allow me to soapbox for a moment.. this is one problem I have with the "ban cub porn from FA because I don't like it" arguments.  It's questionable, but still not illegal in the US.  Just like the status of other obscene things on FA.

Instead of people deciding to correct the matter on their ends, themselves, their answer is to "ruin it" for everyone.  Sure, you can say what you want about cub art, but what about rape art?  Or any of the hundreds of other offensive things? 

Using adblock and a subscription list, it is possible to blacklist every cub artist ever.. or every rape artist.. or anything else.  It's about personal responsibility.   Instead of getting the site, or the government, or a variety of other things that people do with things they don't like... why not do it yourself?  It's so easy, and it empowers the user.

There is a way to block the cub porn from what you see.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 18, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I say we request maybe this topic to be stickied and the how to be moved to the first post.




Seconded!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> And see, if you'll allow me to soapbox for a moment.. this is one problem I have with the "ban cub porn from FA because I don't like it" arguments.  It's questionable, but still not illegal in the US.  Just like the status of other obscene things on FA.
> 
> Instead of people deciding to correct the matter on their ends, themselves, their answer is to "ruin it" for everyone.  Sure, you can say what you want about cub art, but what about rape art?  Or any of the hundreds of other offensive things?
> 
> ...



....
me thinks you didnt get me, I'm saying of those bitching about seeing certain things and trying to have FA install a system, folks should instead use the adblock function described in this topic. If you know the artist does Gore/Hard vore art, you can simply block out their submissions from showing. This can also shift over to folks not liking a certain artist as they can simply block out their art.


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 18, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ....
> me thinks you didnt get me, I'm saying of those bitching about seeing certain things and trying to have FA install a system, folks should instead use the adblock function described in this topic. If you know the artist does Gore/Hard vore art, you can simply block out their submissions from showing. This can also shift over to folks not liking a certain artist as they can simply block out their art.



Oh, I got you. 

It's just that when this method has been mentioned in the past (and it has been, to many people) , that answer has been  called "unacceptable."  Instead, they want the government to do something about it.

So while I'd love for this to be stickied, and explained, and someone to set up subscription lists for Adblock plus for all the detractors of the various subgroups of pornography, I think we'll just continue to see people demanding FA do something.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 18, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Oh, I got you.
> 
> It's just that when this method has been mentioned in the past (and it has been, to many people) , that answer has been  called "unacceptable."  Instead, they want the government to do something about it.
> 
> So while I'd love for this to be stickied, and explained, and someone to set up subscription lists for Adblock plus for all the detractors of the various subgroups of pornography, I think we'll just continue to see people demanding FA do something.



Unfortunately, there will ALWAYS be people demanding the admins to do something about something they didn't like. Though hopefully if a sticky is made showing how to use the adblock, those threads will reduce dramatically, and those that still do post those threads, can be directed to an actual solution.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Oh, I got you.
> 
> It's just that when this method has been mentioned in the past (and it has been, to many people) , that answer has been  called "unacceptable."  Instead, they want the government to do something about it.
> 
> So while I'd love for this to be stickied, and explained, and someone to set up subscription lists for Adblock plus for all the detractors of the various subgroups of pornography, I think we'll just continue to see people demanding FA do something.


hmmm I see, but still, if as the post above me said, if a sticky showing how they themselves fix the problem, there will be a large shortage of such asking.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 for this thread to be stickied


----------

